

WellDeserved: A Marketplace for Privilege - crc321
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoK4_dQbfuU

======
keevie
Wow this is amazing.

Our business plan is that vcs will just give us money. Because this is San
Francisco, and we have an idea.

